# Eating before a ride ?



## Bartman1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just wonder , how long before a ride can you eat? What about an early morning ride when you will not have time to eat and digest what so you do?


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

I will just eat a small amount (cereal, oatmeal cookie, bread with peanut butter). If it's a longer ride, I will take something to snack on while riding. Remember, eat before you get hungry.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

Banana or bit of chocolate for me, nothing more if early morning as it's just too uncomfortable, if a long ride might have something about 2 hours in just to keep going. I see the guys sat outside the cafe on a weekend, mid ride with full breakfasts, I can't do that much as I would like to, eat once home. If it's the daily before work 25k then just a tea, I can't eat anything at 5.00am


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You seem to think you can't be digesting food while you're riding. Not so. On a long ride you need to eat _during_ the ride, and you will be digesting that food while riding. So you eat before the morning ride. Just not so much you feel uncomfortable. Experiment a little and see what works for you. You might be fine with your normal breakfast, or you might go a little lighter.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> You seem to think you can't be digesting food while you're riding. Not so. On a long ride you need to eat _during_ the ride, and you will be digesting that food while riding. So you eat before the morning ride. *Just not so much you feel uncomfortable. Experiment a little and see what works for you.* You might be fine with your normal breakfast, or you might go a little lighter.


This^^ If I'm riding, I'll do a PB/banana sandwich but just on 1 slice of bread folded over or a small bowl of oatmeal, just so I don't have that hungry feeling, and I'll eat more when I'm done with the ride.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I always have a full-on breakfast (meat, egg, fruit, toast, coffee). 

by the time I fill bottles, air up tires, dress, and get out on the road, there's been enough time to digest and not experience any discomfort.

ymmv.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> I always have a full-on breakfast (meat, egg, fruit, toast, coffee).
> 
> by the time I fill bottles, air up tires, dress, and get out on the road, there's been enough time to digest and not experience any discomfort.
> 
> ymmv.


^^^ minus the coffee for me. And a Gu on the way to the ride.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

My early morning ride is a commute and if I didn't eat before I'd not make it. Yogurt, sometimes a granola bar as well and coffee. If it were more than 20 miles I'd bring a cliff bar for the ride. For some reason I seem to be able to eat whatever I want in a ride (although I've only tried things I thought I could handle) so ymmv.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

My morning ride ritual is a PBJ an hour before I leave, and couple cups of coffee - no problems here.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Toast, protein shake and tea. Gel about an hour and a half in.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I have no problem eating directly before a ride.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jwiffle said:


> I have no problem eating directly before a ride.


Same here. I am amazed at how little people eat before a ride and at a lunch break. If I ate that little, I would not make it! Others are amazed at how much I am able to eat for lunch, then power up hills afterwards. I guess everybody's system is different.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lombard said:


> ... everybody's system is different.


Very true, so I say experiment and see what works best for you. 

My only caveat is less is better than more (similar as eating during longer rides), otherwise more of your body's energy is used for digestion.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I have no problems eating before a ride, unless I'm doing hard intervals. If I had a Z5 workout planned, I might consider eating an hour or so before the ride. Otherwise, I try to start out with something in my stomach.

I've also not had trouble on early morning (4:30 am) rides without eating - i.e. rides of up to 2 hours before breakfast. Bonking isn't pretty, though, especially in the dark. If you're going early in the morning, and if you had a hard ride the day before, I'd put something in your stomach before you set out.

Oh, one other caveat: spicy food (Indian, Mexican, etc.) doesn't work for me before a ride.





----------------


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jwiffle said:


> I have no problem eating directly before a ride.


Same here, but I tend to eat smaller meals than most people. I eat 3 small meals, and supplement them with healthy snacks between meals. 

About the only thing I have to avoid eating during a ride is dairy products. Milk, ice cream, yogurt and the like. Because it's no fun to have to get off the bike, and strip almost naked while running into the woods, if I'm wearing bibs. :lol:


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Bartman1 said:


> Just wonder , how long before a ride can you eat? What about an early morning ride when you will not have time to eat and digest what so you do?


You aren't one of those people who try to eat "healthy", are you? 

Most cyclists I know skip breakfast. They make up for it by jamming down all kinds of hideous crap in the parking lot before a group ride. It's called "fueling." 

And when you are "fueling" at a 7-11, you aren't starved for choice.

If its a carb, it gets eaten.

Little Debbie snack cakes. Ho ho's. Twinkies. Ring Dings. And those pink Sno-Balls. Damn those things are tasty. Washed down with 7-11 coffee. 

And' don't forget to eat mid-ride. Gas stations are great for a good mid-ride snack. A big bag of beef jerkey to pass around is a friendly gesture. Slim Jims are their own food category. Wash it down with a 20 oz. soda. Hit the Tic-tacs and gum if they are out of jerky and you are desperate for calories. 

Best impromtu energy "gel": pop into a Safeway or other grocery store and get a big tub of cake frosting. You could ride across Canada on the calories in just one container. Or sit through an entire "Growing Up Kardashian" marathon. Whatever is in that fake frosting can give you some serious_ focus._ Like Ritalin. 

Most gnarly mid-ride meal: micro-waved creamed chipped beef on toast. Yup, my buddy downed that and got right back on the bike and proceeded to absolutely _drill it _ for the next 25 or so miles back to the car. Some sort of super food. 

So...don't over think this. Eat. If it comes back up, rethink your choice next time.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Everybody is different on how much food they can handle before riding. It also depends how hard you are going to ride. I typically don't eat anything before a morning ride of about 2 to 3 hours, but these usually aren't races disguised as training rides. Even for a longer 4 to 5+ hour ride, sometimes I'll eat nothing or maybe have a banana and/or a slice of bread with peanut butter.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mpre53 said:


> About the only thing I have to avoid eating during a ride is dairy products. Milk, ice cream, yogurt and the like. Because it's no fun to have to get off the bike, and strip almost naked while running into the woods, if I'm wearing bibs. :lol:


Sounds like a little lactose intolerance. Nothing a few Lactaid pills can't solve.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Oxtox said:


> I always have a full-on breakfast (meat, egg, fruit, toast, coffee).
> 
> by the time I fill bottles, air up tires, dress, and get out on the road, there's been enough time to digest and not experience any discomfort.


All that stuff takes me 10-15 minutes. I don't think much gets digested in that amount of time.

Before a long ride I typically finish breakfast (big bowl of cereal w/3 cups of milk plus almonds and walnuts) about 40 minutes before I hop on the bike. Lots of people would say that is not enough time, but I don't go hard from the gun.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Just long enough ahead of time so that the coffee will induce a huge sh!t. Then I'm off.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bwbishop said:


> Just long enough ahead of time so that the coffee will induce a huge sh!t. Then I'm off.


Exactly. I make sure I eat enough, drink enough coffee and empty out so I don't have to poop mid-ride. Nothing worse than a frappuccino in a bike chamois! :shocked:


----------



## GabeNotGrape (Oct 13, 2014)

I usually eat and drink a little light before heading out. But, I carry a Cliff bar just in case.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

bwbishop said:


> Just long enough ahead of time so that the coffee will induce a huge sh!t. Then I'm off.





Lombard said:


> Exactly. I make sure I eat enough, drink enough coffee and empty out so I don't have to poop mid-ride. Nothing worse than a frappuccino in a bike chamois! :shocked:


Yep, you'll go faster too. Lol.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually have a normal breakfast and I can eat right before I get on the bike. A bagel with cream cheese and some oatmeal is my meal of choice if I am headed out to do a long ride. I like shot blocks bit other than that I eat real food or junk food on the bike with plenty of salt.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Depends on the ride. I am anything from not eating and worrying about it while I ride to having a light meal 2-3 hour before I go out. If it is a Saturday training ride I know will not be to fast I will just eat a healthy dinner and try to sleep in as much as possible. I will eat something small like a banana or toast while getting ready or on my way out the door. Sunday morning coffee rides I try to do without eating before the coffee shop. Normally about 35mi or so to the shop where I will get a coffee and muffin to fuel up. Hard training ride or race I will plan to eat 3hrs out, and maybe snack 30 mins out. Something I know will digest and not give me problems.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to eat a proper breakfast before rides then realized it did is nothing but slow me down. What's works best for me in the am is an hour before I eat a cup of yogurt w/ some granola and honey. This is a no fail way to keep me going during a road or mountain ride. If it's an afternoon ride, about 30 before my ride I eat a Clif bar. Perfect way to give me sustained energy for the ride. 

Any ride longer than 2 hours I bring Clif gel shots with me. They work awesome and I take 1 Every 45 min or so. I just hate realizing you need one.....by then it's too late and you've bonked.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

What I eat before the ride is dependent on what type of ride it is:

- Long, hard climbing rides, I'll load up on chicken, vegetables and potatoes the night before and eat a solid breakfast the morning of. If it's a ride I had to drive to, I'll bring a PB&J to eat before rolling out

- Regular weekend ride, I typically don't worry too much about the day before. Eat a normal breakfast before the ride

- Early morning weekday rides: I usually don't wake up early enough to have a big breakfast, nor do I really need it. It's normally a bowl of cereal or oatmeal and water. 

I always bring food with me. I do not ride well when hungry


----------



## mikejd (Jul 18, 2012)

I load up as much as I can. Before my fast Saturday group ride, normally what I eat is 2-3 bowls of cereal. Right now I'm on a Cinnamon Toast Crunch kick. Then I will drink a bottle of water at home. Sometimes more if it is going to be a hot one. If i have time for more, I will do more but I usually don't.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

I eat a normal breakfast and take energy bars and chews with me to eat during the ride. I have never had a problem with food and cycling.
As a runner, I do not eat before a run though. I typically get up at 5:30 and run. I eat after I run.
For some reason eating before biking does not bother me. We are all different though. Do what you feel comfortable with.
However, remember to hydrate before, during and after. In my opinion, that is most important.


----------



## FullRageAce (Nov 2, 2014)

Like above posts, everyones different. This is what I do for weight training or running.
I usually try and get something in at least 30-60 mins beforehand. 
If its for a long ride carb up the evening before too. I would eat pizza, pasta, grinder, etc... Breakfast my go to is eggs and oatmeal, the whole oats and high fat in eggs digest slowly to keep you full and energized longer, less of a insulin spike.
If I end up eating "too much" my body gets upset and makes me vomit. Feels better after getting it out though.

Ofc you can eat and drink while riding but I would keep in minimal as I look at it as the more you eat the more blood will be going to your stomach. That blood could be used towards cycling and not digesting food.


----------

